# Marcum LX-7 users read!



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

Marcum has the new update for the LX-7 on their website!! Just wanted all to know!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

So you have one apparently? What do you think? Do you look at the flasher, countdown, or the graph portion most often when fishing?


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

Yes I do have have one. I use they flasher dial and the zoom window the most. I haven't used the graph yet, but will be using it this summer in my little stump jumper on some small lakes. I really like the lx7, very easy to read with the bigger screen, fast, very clear, and very a curate. I have an lx5 and an fl22 that wont be on the ice unless the wife comes with. After the new update it now has the dynamic depth on it now which keeps the bottom on the top left side of the dial to use the whole dial for better resolution. Over all I really like the unit!!!!


----------

